

A reading comprehension test (re: http://News.YCombinator.com/item?id=2670876) - telemachos
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=3213

======
telemachos
The WSJ interview of David McCullough got a fair number of comments here
recently (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2670876>), and the interview
prominently mentions the claim that "Just 2% of [US high-school seniors]
understand the significance of Brown v. Board of Education."

This Language Log article dissects that claim.

